# Iron & IBS



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi, ya'll. First post in this section. I'm glad to see it here and I can't wait to read the posts.I have a question. Does anyone know if anemia and IBS are related? I went to give platelets yesterday and was told my iron was way low. It can't be due to "female issues" because I had a hysterectomy in 2000.At any rate, I have to start eating things with iron in it and supplement it with a multi-vitamin. What are some foods that you've found to be high in iron but easy on IBS?Thanks for any information ya'll can give me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally anemia and IBS are not related.You may need to be checked. Celiac can cause anemia. I don't know how extensive the tests was (if it really could tell iron deficient anemia from B-12 deficient anemia and all that) so you may need to run past the doctor for a full blood count. Some people stop absorbing B-12 when they get older so you need to know for sure what kind you have because you may need B-12 shots not just iron supplements.Generally high iron foods tend to be protien. Beans can be a problem, but lean meats should be OK. A lot of cereals are fortified but you may need more than you get in a multi vitamin if the iron is really low to bring it back up. Some people are bothered by high potentcy iron tabs with the IBS so you may need to watch it.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally anemia and IBS are not related.You may need to be checked. Celiac can cause anemia. I don't know how extensive the tests was (if it really could tell iron deficient anemia from B-12 deficient anemia and all that) so you may need to run past the doctor for a full blood count. Generally high iron foods tend to be protien. Beans can be a problem, but lean meats should be OK. A lot of cereals are fortified but you may need more than you get in a multi vitamin if the iron is really low to bring it back up. Some people are bothered by high potentcy iron tabs with the IBS so you may need to watch it.K.


----------



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I am going back to the doctor to have some more bloodwork done on cholesterol, and I will get them to check it then.Iron tabs have upset my stomach in the past and are a big time trigger for me. I'll talk with my doctor about sources of iron, balancing iron or vitamins & food so that I can hopefully stay out of pain and off the Great White Throne.Your information about Celiac peaked my interest. One of the big time symptoms is weight loss and I definitely don't have that. But I'll mention it to the GI anywhoo. Thanks!Laurie


----------



## Jazzi7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Laurie,I don't have celiac and I have had trouble with my iron levels as well. Haven't been diagnosed with anemia but I am constantly taking supplements. Had plenty of blood tests. Some supplements are much better than others. It may help to talk to a natropath about which ones are gentler on your stomach. Here in Australia there are FAB iron and B complex tablets there are 80 in the pk and it's green, they are ok for me. And I have IBS C. They claim they are gentler on your stomach etc... There are others in the same brand that are maintenance but I take the stronger ones 2 a day. It's one of these things when it comes to dose you gotta have the blood tests every so often to monitor what is going on...


----------



## 20710 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi there this is my first post on the forum but I am 20 years of age and have been having problems since the age of 16. IBS was diagnosed 2 years ago but I am still having problems trying to figure out what makes it worse or better. At christmas I was found to have an extremely low iron count and am now trying my best to get iron levels up. Doctor has now referred me to a specialist to see if it is perhaps Chrons - am now in a panic which I know will make the symptoms worse. Have had blood test for celiacs and that came back negative but Doctor says that is not 100% accurate. Have now got to wait to get appointment - probably at least six months. Any tips would be appreciated. I thought the iron would perhaps make me constipated (I suffer from diarreoh constantly) but they haven't.


----------

